# What's In My Freezer!



## OldGnarlHead

I thought it would be helpful for people new to PMR to see what was in another raw feeder's freezer! I'm new to PMR myself, so we don't have a huge variety yet. 
Our freezer is 7.1 cubic feet and we are feeding one Shar-Pei Beagle mix who is 44 lbs and gets about 17-18 ounces of food a day. 

So this was our freezer about two weeks ago 

One full deer carcass including organs
2 quart bags boneless deer meat
40lbs of chicken quarters
2 gallon bags boneless chicken
1 gallon bag chicken backs
2 quart bags chicken gizzards/hearts
1 quart bag chicken drumsticks
1 bag chicken feet
1.25lbs chicken liver
2 whole turkeys
11 turkey necks
1 gallon bag boneless turkey
5.5lbs turkey thighs
1 snack bag turkey giblets
1 gallon bag bony turkey bits
2 pork scapulas (for broth)
2 pork butts
2 pork loins
1 steak chuckeye
1 beef roast
4 quart bags beef steak
4lbs lamb ribs

This is my freezer as of 12/30/16

8 quart bags pork loin
4 gallon bags pork butt
5 quart bags spare ribs
2 quart bags pig ears
2 pork scapulas (for broth)
1 whole beef liver
2 beef hearts
1 whole beef brisket
4 quart bags steak chuckeye
4 quart bags beef steaks/roasts
1 gallon bag chicken feet
2 10lb bags chicken quarters
2 quart bags chicken liver
1 gallon bag chicken drumsticks
1 gallon bag boneless chicken
1 gallon bag turkey necks
2 bottles turkey bone broth
1 quart bag bony turkey bits
3 gallon bags boneless turkey
2 gallon bags turkey thighs
1 whole deer carcass (minus head) and organs
2 packs lamb ribs
1 lamb leg roast
2 whole Canadian geese (including organs, minus skin and feathers)


What's in your freezer?


----------



## xellil

You have an inventory? LOL! I admire that. I also admire the variety.

I don't know what's in my freezer except for my staples. I just dig around until I find something that will do. When I start getting toward the bottom I often find things that I forgot I had long ago, and so they're nice surprises. I just found a dozen pasture raised chicken heads I thought were gone months ago. 

What I always have:
Beef Heart
Chicken Heart
Liver and two other organs. 
Some kind of smaller bony meat like Chicken or Duck Feet, Chicken or Duck Necks
Some kind of larger bony meat like duck frame, turkey necks, pork shoulder roast, etc. 

And then I usually have 5-6 other things I toss in for variety. I like things to be a surprise to myself, so I package less common boneless in the exact same kind of containers and it's an eeny-meeny-miny-moe thing to see what they get that day. 

My freezer looks like a bomb exploded in it. Everything is just tossed in there willy nilly. My dogs and I are all surprised at their meals, but every day they get beef heart and/or chicken hearts.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Lately, mine has been beef cheek, pork, chicken quarters, turkey thighs, chicken heart, beef/calf liver and now deer. I'll be so glad when I get to order from RFM and add more to it. Things have been a little tight around here lately. I want more beef hearts and lamb.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

As soon as we have room we'll be ordering from RFM or Hare Today. Both definitely have their merits and one usually has better prices than the other on certain things (e.g. duck gizzards and rabbit heads) We're probably going to get mostly organs, but who knows.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Oh, we also use expo marker to mark on the top of the freezer what all we have  its pretty awesome.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

OldGnarlHead said:


> Oh, we also use expo marker to mark on the top of the freezer what all we have  its pretty awesome.


You are just entirely too organized.....


----------



## OldGnarlHead

XD does it make it better or worse that each protein has its own color! I need to start dating things so we can get a more effective turnover of food. Cant wait til meat day so we can clear some room to make a RFM or HT purchase! I'll have to make an 'unboxing and subsequently tetris-ing into the deep freeze' video..


----------



## Herzo

OK, now that's bad, it's own color? You really are an organized person. I did get the dog freezer cleaned out so it's not so bad as it was. And a chest freezer is hard to find things in anyway. I do put things in quart ziplock bags and write on it what it is so I know. I have lots of liver beef and pork. I also made a hall of sweet breads a couple of weeks ago. Then I have allot of wild meat, I just label it that way as I'm not sure if it's deer or antelope. I also have some buffalo as they were cutting off some really good meat so I went and got a knife and was cutting it off all the dried outside. Loved getting that as it's wild as well.

I can always find good prices on pork roasts, chops or country style ribs. Also either chicken quarters or just legs or thighs. I found some chicken gizzards that were cheap. What I need is turkey necks. I also need some kidneys. I'm not always good about feeding another organ than liver as I always have tons of it. I almost forgot about heart I got some beef and I think it is pig the other day. He just pulled it out of the tub and I didn't ask. It's either pig or sheep heart. Oh and cow tongue, I got several the other day as well.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Lol, we just like to make sure we have variety! 

I really want cow tongue but its sooo expensive here! Im so jealous about your selection of wild meats!


----------



## magicre

now i had to think about what is currently in my freezers.

let's see.

pork belly
pork cushion meat
pork brisket bone
pork butt

no tenderloin because it's like chicken breast, the least nutritious part of the pig and chicken

beef cheek
beef heart
hamburger 80/20
brisket

chicken quarters
chicken necks for the pup
chicken feet 

turkey hearts

duck necks
duck heads
duck feet

beef tripe

emu organs, variety - liver, kidney, spleen

i think that's it.

i have calf tongue and squab coming, but it was on sale.....not the normal part of feeding.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

What can I say, I'm obsessed! 
I just got another goose from my boss and I have no room to keep it unprocessed in my freezer so looks like organizing the freezer is out the window for tonight. Its not really that bad if I don't skin the whole thing, the smell of the insides just kinda get me. We only really get the legs, neck, heart, liver, and gizzards of the geese, since my boss takes the breasts for himself. We dont keep the wings cause it's too much trouble trying to feather them.


----------



## magicre

makes me smile...my friends will tell you i was a protein collecter....hence, three freezers, plus one in the house LOL.

i've calmed down over the years.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

OOOooohhh the things I would do with three freezers... That will be me eventually, for sure!

The goose took me lot less time than I thought it would! About an hour in total to get everything! I'm wondering if I should keep the fat from the birds, they sure are packed with it, being winter and all.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Yes, keep the fat. You could have a "fat" label in your freezer where you keep any trimmed fat from anything to feed with leaner proteins in the future.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Okay! Ill keep all from the next goose. It's so weird, the fat is almost like butter. So weird.


----------



## xellil

You can also feed with the feathers on


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Yeah, I know it just kinda weirds me out for some reason lol


----------



## naturalfeddogs

When we fed chickens with the feathers on, it looked like there had a major pillow fight in the yard. Feathers were everywhere! It was fun to watch the dogs pluck them. They pulled out a mouthful, and slung them, over and over.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

That's pretty funny! If we ever get our own yard we'll have to try! Until then we just dont have room to store things with the feathers on. birds are tiny without feathers XD Except maybe whole prey quail... I want to feed Cricket whole prey but Arne isn't into it haha


----------



## OldGnarlHead

We organized the freezer again today. It's incredible how much space can be made just by shifting things around. 

Here's what's in my freezer as of 5/28/17
(amounts refer to number of bags not individual items)

Deer (wild):
Breastplate
Ears
Hips
Spine
Chest organs x3
Liver x4
Neck
Ribs x2
Heart
Trim/Misc x3

Goose (wild):
Neck x3
Leg x2
Trim/Organs x3 
Bones 

Beef:
Brisket x6 (one full brisket)
Liver
Chuckeye x5
Steak x4
Roast x3
Heart
Kidney
Gullet x2
Tripe 
Trachea
Lung
Ground pancreas

Lamb:
Ribs x2
Leg

Lake Smelt x2

Misc fat x2

Pork:
Loin x7
Spareribs x4
Butt x2
Snouts
Misc boneless meat
Heart
Tails
Ears

Turkey:
Liver
Hearts
Necks x2
Wild turkey leg
Wild turkey thigh

Chicken:
Feet
Liver
Backs
Legs/thighs


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Good variety!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Yay! In terms of volume we have mostly deer and beef, which is a good spot to be in. We're moving in three months so we're really hoping we can clean out a whole lot. I want to get her working on deer asap. 
Making broth out of the goose bones and you all were right, goose is INSANELY fatty. Will probably need to hold off on feeding that for a bit before we get to it.


----------



## Aseeral

*Freezer check in!*

For my fur baby, gsd, 5months old, and 53# , we have 11# of chicken quarters, about 3# chicken legs, 3# whole sardines, at least 3# beef liver, beef kidney, 5# ground beef, 2# turkey back, 2# turkey livers and gizzards and heart, 2# chicken hearts, 4# green beef tripe, 15# rabbit, 3 rabbit heads, about 47# of a chicken/beef/fish mix, 1 ziplock gallon bag of catfish heads, 2 bags of catfish, and a few sun fish. He has a nice stock of beef stew bones left over from a quarter cow we got a little while back. This along with our human food. The 5-7 cu. ft. Freezer is stuffed and can be barely shut. In process of getting another bigger deep freezer for the upcoming deer hunting season.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Nice! We have some more odds and ends now.. Need to do another inventory!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

All units are in bags. The bags are usually either quart or gallon bags. 

Chicken:
4 gizzards and hearts
1 wings
1 legs
1 backs
10 lb chicken quarters

Turkey:
3 hearts
3 breast
1 ribs
2 thighs
1 wild turkey quarter

Pork:
3 hearts
1 tails
2 ears
1 liver
1 snouts
2 ribs
3 boneless

Beef:
4 steak
3 gullet
1 tongue
1 whole heart
5 brisket
1 tripe
1 liver
2 spleen

Deer:
3 chest stuff
1 deer hips
4 deer liver
1 boneless
1 deer ears
1 deer ribs
1 heart
1 spine
1 deer sternum
1 deer neck
1 misc.

Goose:
1 goose legs
3 goose neck
3 goose trim/organs

Lamb:
1 leg 
2 spleen
2 ribs

2 Cornish hens
6 misc fat
1 mystery organ
1 duck feet
2 ground duck neck
1 smelt
4 organ mixture
2 ground rabbit bones


----------



## gemma23426

Wow, it's a like mini store. But the good thing is you can feed them whatever you want at any time. Good thought.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

gemma23426 said:


> Wow, it's a like mini store. But the good thing is you can feed them whatever you want at any time. Good thought.


Yeah, we basically just stock up on stuff that is on sale or when things come into season (read: turkey). She has her own 7 ft^3 freezer so its pretty easy to make room for more.


----------

